
Ask HN: How do companies like Telegram exist anonymously? - benzinschleuder
It is known that Pavel Durov is the creator of Telegram. But Telegram itself doesn&#x27;t seem to have a real address (except some shady proxy address). It all looks like some elaborate shell company construct.<p>How is it possible that they submit their apps to the stores and also operate Autonomous Systems for their servers? Isn&#x27;t this very cumbersome?
======
kjksf
They do not exist anonymously.
[https://www.bloomberg.com/profiles/companies/1399104D:RU-
tel...](https://www.bloomberg.com/profiles/companies/1399104D:RU-telegram-
messenger-llp)

They are registered with the UK Government and comply with UK regulations
related to that. That's more than enough for Apple to accept their apps.

Furthermore, you don't even be a registered company to publish apps in Apple's
app store. All you need is Apple dev account.

